# The Fellini move - coffee chap style...



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

From the rave forum day

And they said you can't pull long shots from a L1.......


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Yey been waiting for that one, what did it taste like?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Orangertange said:


> Yey been waiting for that one, what did it taste like?


Sorry I had the camera in hand and didn't get to taste that one..

Was 20g in I think


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Lever Legend demystifies the Fellini pull - excellent.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Well done for being in the right place at the right time mr boots.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

So 20 in, 50 out, that's super ristretto?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> So 20 in, 50 out, that's super ristretto?


Oh yeah , super duper ristretto .......


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Great catch of the chap in action


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

That's a good watch Dave, I have only ever given one tentative little extra pull just to give a little more pressure.

I must have a play... Oh lordy...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice little video Martin, although I couldn't help but think how much Dave looked like he was performing the same motions as jacking a car up


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sure beats pressing a poxy button


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice moves Dave! King of the levers for sure


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

No proxy for me it is an actual button







Joking aside it was nice to see this technique demonstrated properly, I had previously imagined it as being a case of letting the lever get half way then pulling it back down to get more water in rather than a series of pulls on the lever.


----------

